# Posting things form HK to Oz!



## mattmison (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi All!

I have been staying in Hong Kong for a few weeks and have accumulated quiet a large amount of luggage..... 

I'm flying home Qantas to Sydney and only have a 23KG Checked baggage allowance.. I'm guessing im a whole 30KG suitcase over that....

Does anyone have any suggestions as to the Cheapest way to get this home? (without paying $35 AUD a KG for Qantas Excess!!!!!!) .. I don't mind if it takes forever to get there (i.e. Sea) But Just need it to be cost effective. 

Your help and knowledge/experience would be greatly appreciated....

Thanks! 

Matt


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

Give these guys a shot. They seem to have very affordable rates...
Iluv.hk - Hong Kong's Best Guides | Big Box - The bagage company


----------

